# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Fashionable eyeglass frame

## samoel_666

HiThis is Sam, Who has got 3D printing services for you!  I printed these glasses with 3D Polyjet technologyAnd now I can produce different and attractive frames in the shortest possible time.Read more at 3dmanI'm thinking of printing fashionable eyeglass frames and implementing my own ideas on them.

What do you think about this frame?Here are the sites that wrote articles about trendy glasses in 2020:https://www.sculpteo.com/en/3d-learn...inted-glasses/ and https://www.3dman.ca/I hope you can get some good ideas from them too

----------

